# Rattler Grips



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I offer 2 piece grips for the following bows:

Hoyt, Bowtech, and Elite. I can do other 2 pieces as well. PM me here for any additional information.

*Prices and materials are as follows:*

Basic Dymondwood grips any colors $40. - bolt on or self adheasive 
Tigerstripe wood is $45 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
acrylic is $50 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
polyester pearl is $55 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Waterbuffalo is $60 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Black Carbon Fiber is $55 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Colored Carbon Fiber (red, deep blue, green) is $60 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Axis $80 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Stag $90 (ask for availability) SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Ram horn $90 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY
Exotic Stabalized Hardwoods - price upon request
Micarta $50 - SELF ADHEASIVE ATTTACHMENT ONLY

*Laser Engraving is $12 extra and only done on the thumb side*

all carbon fiber is solid and and hand carved

*ADD $5 FOR SHIPPING*

Dealer inquiries welcome


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

There are the best grips you can buy for these bows guys!:thumbs_up


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

purpleheart Elite grips









Micarta Hoyt Grips









Micarta Elite Grips









Bowtech Dealer Pack









Synthetic Ivory Elite grips









Purple and black Swirl Elite


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Green Elite









Sweet Freedom Swirl









Ocean Blue Swirl









Black and golden yellow









Blue/yellow/walnut









Dr.Pepper Swirl









NVG Swirl


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Green/brown









Bowtech Purple and Brown









Red









Red/yella, kill a fella









Flame vertical stripe









Bronze Carbon Fiber


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Exotic burl hardwood









2 variations of blue and white swirl









Black









Black and yellow









Killemclean - black and cocobolo vertical stripe









Carbon Fiber









Vhunter's Black Sunshine









Blue and green


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Pink Passion









Cocobolo









Black and green









red and black









blue and black









Axis antler









Black G10









white poly pearl









Bronze Swirl


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Rob does some great work and is great to work with. Here's is something special he made for me. For those that don't know my bow is nicknamed Black Sunshine.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

waterbuffalo









Camo









Purple and black









Light Tiger Stripe


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

These grips would look killer on my new Strother Terminator predator brown bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I get different material and colors as they become available and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

hey Rob,

why are V's grips "backwards" :wink:

we still love Ya V , even if you are a little different imp:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Robs grips are awesome.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> These grips would look killer on my new Strother Terminator predator brown bow!:darkbeer:


 Would this be some sort of hidden HINT rob?!!!


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe if we are on good behavior Strothers bows will come stock with Rattler grips.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

as much asi would love to make their grips, there is no physical way I could push out as many as they would want without a cnc machine.

Who knows, maybe they will offer some custom designs and allow me to do those grips. anyway i am sure i will be producing customs for individuals as son as i can get my hands on them


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

Rattler said:


> as much asi would love to make their grips, there is no physical way I could push out as many as they would want without a cnc machine.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they will offer some custom designs and allow me to do those grips. anyway i am sure i will be producing customs for individuals as son as i can get my hands on them


you know i am good for a few lol, i will be waiting.:darkbeer:


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

I have made a few grips for my own bows, but I think it would be worth getting a set from you cause those little rattler stickers are soo cute!:embara:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Some have asked about my personal Mesquite grips so here are pics of them:


----------



## tomcat8794 (Oct 13, 2007)

Rob makes great grips I have several sets. Have Two new bows comming so I will be ordering more.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

The boy got it going on! How does he find the time...Rob you sure you have another job or are you making them ON the job LOL!


Oh glad to see the pics of mine up there they are gonna make that bow worth more money when I sell it.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I have some interesting mew material ordered....it will go awesome with a particular type of camo


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt..............


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

done any Alien X grips yet?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

rogbo said:


> done any Alien X grips yet?


not yet. I will need a set sent to be able to make them though


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you make a full grip for the Hoyts or just side plates?

Thanks


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome grips here.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Rattler said:


> not yet. I will need a set sent to be able to make them though


PM sent


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Masterkiller said:


> Do you make a full grip for the Hoyts or just side plates?
> 
> Thanks


Just side plates.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

looks like I will be offering PSE's Best grip, ones for New Breed, and the Alien X soon!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt................pics coming this eve/tomorrow of some customers grips!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

to the top....


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice grips here!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Rattler said:


> ttt................pics coming this eve/tomorrow of some customers grips!



Is one of the pictures mine? Thanks for everything Rob.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Is one of the pictures mine? Thanks for everything Rob.


A,

didnt get a pic of them before I packaged them:embara:


But they look cool. 

CF's are a pain, but they rock when finished!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you have any pics of ones on a hoyt.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Rattler said:


> A,
> 
> didnt get a pic of them before I packaged them:embara:
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I will post pictures when they get here. By the way the outserts are on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Do you have any pics of ones on a hoyt.


I have a pic of pink and black Micarta ones up top.

Here are some Camo Ones I just finished for my Southpaw Uncle


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Ya got any AERO grips?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Ya got any AERO grips?


what wilbur? :horse:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Rattler said:


> I have some interesting mew material ordered....it will go awesome with a particular type of camo


Rob.........Since I'll be getting the SR-71 before you, I'll want a set of these grips for that particular type of camo:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

George, I will have to see what it is when you get it to see if I can match it.

Alot will have the SR71 before me.....I am almost compound bow-less! I have one that might be gone soon!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

*Pm*

Hey Rob........PM sent.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are some completed this morning. The Blue and white (Elite Grips) are for sale $50tyd










green and black


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Got some cool material ordered for some future Alien X plates.....stay tuned!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

NBA and PSE grips will soon be available too!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*UFC Fans!*

These grips are going to 9 time UFC Welterweight Champion Matt Hughes!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice lookin grips rob........


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tom @ LAS*

Here are Tom's from Lancaster Archery Supply


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

New Breed and PSE grips are now available.


----------



## EliteGThoe (Jun 18, 2009)

Jesus rattler nice grips!!! Can i buy those Green ones???


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

NBA/PSE Black and green


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sweet*

That would look nice on some new breeds!


Rattler said:


> NBA/PSE Black and green


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*Staff Shooter: PSE_Xforce352's Hoyt Grips*

Carbon Fiber


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Good looking grips Rob


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

strummer said:


> Good looking grips Rob


Thanks bro! Be ready for some more field smackin of does this year!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I will be announcing a new style of grip soon to be available, Stay Tuned!


----------



## grizzlybear11 (Jul 21, 2009)

*rattler grips*

i needed to order 1 set of black and yellow grips for my 08 elite gt 500 i live in spring tx not far from la porte what do i need to to do order them from you. thanks adam aguilar


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

PM sent Adam!


----------



## PSE_Xforce352 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump*

To the top for a great guy and a great product!

ErikR


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*Strike Plates*

This is a new product from Rattler Grips called Rattler *STRIKE PLATES!*

They are designed for the most torque free feel with only 1/8" in thickness and tapered at the back end or where a standard grip comes in less than 1/8". Here are some Green Tinted Carbon Fiber Hoyt and NBA/PSE. 

Cost is $5 less on all grips according to my prices and on the NBA/PSE ones $8 less.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump To the Top!! :teeth:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## grinstead99 (Aug 2, 2008)

how bout orange red and black all swirl together


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

What happened to Rattler?

# 6 for my wife LOL! better get rid of that gut before Sept. 1st!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

grinstead99 said:


> how bout orange red and black all swirl together


I do have access to that material.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Interested in side plates for my Hoyt Trykon XL. How are they stuck on, with some kind of 3M stickyback tape??? Do you make plates with screw holes?

thx, and a :bump: for ya!

Paul


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Paul I can do the screw holes, but think the tape gives a cleaner look. I use a special tape that is thin and real sticky. It has held very will in 100+ degree heat and in low temps too.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't wait to get my grip!:RockOn:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

gkonduris said:


> Can't wait to get my grip!:RockOn:



Dang George, you sure you arent one of my kids!  As soon as I get them yours are first!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Dang George, you sure you arent one of my kids!  As soon as I get them yours are first!


I can be! :mg:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*Matt Hughes*

Well, 9 Time _UFC_ Welterweight Champion, Matt Hughes got snake bit today!

Hope You Enjoy them Matt!!


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice job ratt-a-tat-tat.

I could have swore i have seen that shirt before?:mg:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

CB, your PSE ones will be going out on tuesday. I have to wait for my new belt sander to arrive...the other one croaked to finish out your 3 BT grips.


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Where can I find a list of the dymondwood colors you have? I know you have tiger stripe wood, do you have any quilted??


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

andy6228 said:


> Where can I find a list of the dymondwood colors you have? I know you have tiger stripe wood, do you have any quilted??


I do have some quilted available but ask what kind you want before I quote a price cause some of it varies. I can get about any selection of dymond wood colors you want.


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

Where oh where is the pic of a set of curly KOA grips?


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Rattler said:


> Well, 9 Time _UFC_ Welterweight Champion, Matt Hughes got snake bit today!
> 
> Hope You Enjoy them Matt!!


Where you get the strothers hat brother?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

bearkills said:


> where you get the strothers hat brother?


tat!!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Strother Grips will hopefully be available starting mid next week!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Strother grips are now available. 

I will be out from Sept 3 - 14 on an elk hunt and will resume when I get back!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

We are gonna need a set of grips for the HiPPie CAMO bow George is gonna showcase.:darkbeer:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ttt*

TTT for a man that is busy hunting.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

What do you guys rhink about the pearl white on this one?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Pearl white will look killer on it!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Top!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Tax Lawyer's Kingsnake's


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

George K's Ram horn Strother grips:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is a custom set I made for my 98 Pearson.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Elite CF Strike plates


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

bump for some sweet grips :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Will soon be offering 2 piece Rattler Grips and Strike plates for Mathews!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Done for Joe - Proline Strings


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Lookin good Rob, cant wait to get my set!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike you should have them early next week


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bump for some great looking grips!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Mathews Pics coming soon!!!!!


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres a couple for ya Rob Great grips people.
Flame Spalted Maple








Ivory substitute








Flame KOA


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Mathews Grips


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*Elk antler*


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Rattler said:


> George K's Ram horn Strother grips:


Can't wait to receive these grips for my soon to be new SR71! All the grips I've received from Rob are top notch and flawless in design and craftsmanship. Thanks Rob!


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

Got a pic or two of your a grip mounted on Mathews bow? Curious to see how it fits, the shape and what it looks like?

Thanks..


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Sure dont. I will be traveling to the local dealer here next week and will snap some pictures

in fact I will grab my kids godfather's Dren LD and snap some


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

Please Do...

Then PM me when it's posted please.

Thank you.

Steve


----------



## ToddRinMI (Oct 22, 2007)

*Question about the Rattler*

Do you have anything in a dymondwood maple or a curly maple? Pics would be great


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Pm sent also! PLeasse get back to me when you can:thumb:


----------



## camo princess (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you have a pic of the green swirl grips you did for the NBA bows?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I do have pics of the NBA green swirl and actually have a set in stock. 

Mathews pics tomorrow


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Rattler, we're going to be putting together an NBA Nemesis for my girlfriend soon. Can you make a BLUE set of grips for the New Breed bows?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Thankss to my Staff Shooter, Rich Diaz, Athens Grips are now available from me!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ToddRinMI said:


> Do you have anything in a dymondwood maple or a curly maple? Pics would be great


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

Rattler said:


> I do have pics of the NBA green swirl and actually have a set in stock.
> 
> *Mathews pics tomorrow*



Still waiting....


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

sorry Steve!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1067427&highlight=rattler+Grips


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Sweeeeeeeeet*

Sweeeeet job Rob!!!!!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*TTT for Great grips!*

TTT for Great grips!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt for great grips! Just can not make up my mind on which ones.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

For those who don't know

*THESE GRIPS ARE GREAT*


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Payment sent can't wait!!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Sent you a couple PM's yesterday about colors, just wondering if you got them?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

29innovator70 said:


> Sent you a couple PM's yesterday about colors, just wondering if you got them?


I did and I am in progress of trying to attain that material


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just got my first set of Rattler grips and I must say they are 


Sweet


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Domino to the top!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

My grips will be on display on some of the Athens bows at their booth at the ATA show.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

top


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Working on BT Destroyer Templates!!!!


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Just received my Grips they are great, nice craftsman ship.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Website will be up later this week!!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Rob. This is Tim. We met at the ATA I worked with Nat in the RIP booth... Nice looking products! Can you make up something for my PSE Mach X?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

does it have the BEST grip or something else?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Now offering *Pearson Grips *as well!!!!!!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*TTT For sweet Grips!!*

Check um out!!!!:rockhard::jam:


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

TTT for some awesome grips.

Rob,

Received my grips. They are sweet. I will post some pictures once I get my bow back on Tuesday. 

Thanks again


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> TTT for some awesome grips.
> 
> Rob,
> 
> ...


Glad you like them!!!!


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's photos of my grips from Rattler that I just got for my Hoyt Katera. Look awesome in real life. Rattler is awesome to deal with!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Rob, Awesome looking grips man!!! Great work! Now where's mine buddy?:mg::teeth: Seriously awesome looking grips!!!

Give me a shout sometime.


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

Bump for a brother!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*All Active and Retired Military Receive a 20% Discount!!!!!*

A personal Thank You for serving our country and protecting our rights!!!!


----------



## PSE_Xforce352 (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

TTT for a GREAT guy and the best grips out there!

ErikR


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

Bump for a great product!


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT Lets see more pics of grips Rob!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is my Elite Aigil SS with a set of Mesquite grips.

View attachment 745862


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

*Killer grips rattler!!!!*

My grips are sweet bro you got skills!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Payment sent for a set of custom Hoyt grips!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Sweetest Grips on AT!!!!*

Give Rob a shot ! You will Love his top quality craftsmanship!!!
Perfect fit and fast service!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Rob is da man! Wow these are nice.. fit and finish is perfect and the D340 feels like it should .. Thanks Rob

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic .. big improvement over the plastic stock grip

I highly suggest Rattler Plates for the Destroyer


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carbon Matrix*

I need the side plates for a Katera with no holes I want the CARBON FIBER and I am going to put them on a Carbon Matrix after I took the handle and fitted my Katera plats on the bow they were a match.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome looking side plates. Do you make any for the Bear bows? I'm on the hunt for some side plates so just getting some prices and what not. I'm looking for something that is purple, green, and black. Not sure if you would have a picture of that or not. If I could get a price that would be awesome. Thanks. Keep up the great work.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Rattler grips #1*

Thanks Rob for being so generous with your donation of a Sweeeeet set of Dymondwood grips For Our fund raiser for the Cliff Scott Memorial for St.Jude!

The winner loved Them!!

Quality Grips, Great Prices!!!!:shade:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hunterwd (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bump*

:bump2:for some GREAT Grips:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Bump for the day... BTW take a look at these...


























Thanks Rob!!! Awesome Grips Man!!!


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*colors*

here is what I am looking for


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*grips????????*

Is he still making grips?


----------



## Rulonjj (Sep 5, 2009)

Rattler said:


> Done for Joe - Proline Strings


What color are these?


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm liking these grips!!


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Does he still make grips?


----------

